# Dandelion like... what's this?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe yellow chicory.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

My bet is that it is from the Hieracium family (Hawkweed). There are more species in this genus than you can shake a stick at, so I won't even try to get closer than that.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

If it was spring I would say one of the Agoseris, but they are spring bloomers. I would not argue with Hawkweed. Joseph did you notice this is from Romania?
Dave


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's Hawkweed indeed. Funny thing in romanian it has exactly the same name.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Pliny the Elder described Hieracium not as a pollen source, but as a plant that hawks used to improve their eyesight! The common name in Romanian and English undoubtedly comes from this (almost certainly untrue) observation.

http://nlp.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...999.02.0137:book=20:chapter=26&highlight=hawk


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Cristian,
what color is the pollen? I have a similar flower here in bloom, Not much else still blooming and the bees are coming in with an almost florescent orange-pink pollen. Not sure where its coming from.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

So I've seen a bee on it carrying orange pollen. We still have knapweed and chichory. However some of the colonies are not raising brood anymore and stay indoors most of the day.
Knappweed is a reliable source in my area starting from June and still blooming, chickory about the same just that I haven't seen much bees on it.


----------

